# The MAKING of the Haunted Garden BLOG POST TUTORIAL



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Rania! Thank you so much! I will be pouring over your blog in the coming days. There's so much to absorb and you are really great for doing this for us. I just love your design style and humor. The chicken in the top "masthead?" area made me smile. Like your choice of fonts too.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! Yeah the chicken is this character i'm working on. I have 10 of them at my place. I'm kind of obsessed with them. I had a dream about a big scary one when i was little and ever since i kind of love chickens. Twisted i know. hehe


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks for sharing all that - that's really interesting. I really love the blood fountain, the pond (and the horse skull!) and the way you incorporated the things like the kayak and the boat. The signs are impressive too - love the fonts you picked and the 3-D lettering. It must have been a metric ton of work, but everything looks gorgeous and creepy as all get out! Hope you had a lot of fun because it sure seems like everyone who saw it must've!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

You have lots of great ideas. I always like seeing how people use some of the same props I have and how lighting and placement can really improve the presentation. Just browsing through the pictures, I saw four things I'd like to emulate using the props I already have.

I also love the signs.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Just finished reading. Thanks for posting your awesome blog. I really enjoyed it. The signage tutorial was great--Nice to see the whole process. I saw some effect props that I also have, but had some buyer's remorse over. I'll probably be thinking of them in a new way now. You really did a great job documenting the process.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Just discovered your Haunt this evening. Thoroughly enjoyed the albums on FB and reading the blog. When I ended the blog I felt the urge to clap!! Bravo! That was fun ~ thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Hilda! Thank you for such a lovely compliment! So glad you enjoyed it and actually read through! That was a long blog post haha. And geez i didn't even realize these other comments were here. Cinders, Scatterbrains, Talking Catblues, thank you! Hopefully i get to do it again this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes ~ I read the whole thing. LOVED it all. I like to make signs for each of my scenes as well, only mine are nothing compared to yours. Your signs ROCK!!! Thank you for sharing your process.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Signs are super time consuming! They probably took the most work out of the whole thing. The Dremel tool on wood is the best thing i ever bought though! I think i started on my signs a month ahead of setup.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

WOW! I wish I had been one of the 2000  
It looks fantastic, Very well done- purely amazing!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Danielj2705 said:


> WOW! I wish I had been one of the 2000
> It looks fantastic, Very well done- purely amazing!


Thanks Daniel!! You are too kind


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you're back! Can't wait to see this year's set up & I hope you don't get grief like last year.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey! Thanks! I am sure we will get tons of grief if even allowed at all. We are about to get in touch with the county as they were supposed to be passing a new law because of us.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rania said:


> Hey! Thanks! I am sure we will get tons of grief if even allowed at all. We are about to get in touch with the county as they were supposed to be passing a new law because of us.


Umm, what kind of law, does not sound good!


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

We'd love to feature your haunt on our website!


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

Sure that would be awesome!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Umm, what kind of law, does not sound good!


Yeah! Like there aren't more pressing things to be taken care of in Montgomery County, MD?!? Let me know if & when it comes up & I'll put my 2¢ in to Mr. Leggett & Co.

It may not be my neighborhood but it's still my county.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

There is a tool similar to the dremel but more powerful. They are used to plunge route holes in drywall, and trim edges of countertops, among other uses.
Not as expensive as you might think if you shop a bit, try feebay, clearance sales at lowes home depot etc. Or perhaps even harbor freight has a model that would hold up for home use at a cheaper price. One of these should speed up your sign work by a lot.


----------

